# 2nd South East meet! Sunday 18th November! Need your input!



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Right after a successful meet last time round I thought I would have ago at dragging you lot out once again!

So Option 2 was the most popular sorry to those who cannot make it! Soo here is plan so far i have altered the times to suit people better anf make time for photos!

The second is to make it a Sunday 18th of November afternoon jaunt get together around 12.30? Meet at the pub have food, off to take some photos!

So if anyone is interested if you want put your name down, and chose option 1, or 2. Or if can do both let me know and I shall finalise the plan pending when is best for the majority.

1. Rich196 Eating
2. CastorAcer (either) Eating
3. Ian222 (Sunday) OUT?
4. Mullum (Sunday) Eating
5. TTrev21 (Evening)
6. Kaz (sunday)
7. dbbloke (either) Eating
8. Mike46 (either) 
9 DenTTed (sunday) Eating
10. DanEE (sunday) Eating
11. sussexbythesea (sunday) Eating
12. chrissy101
13. Idun


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Rich196 said:


> 1. Rich196
> 2. CastorAcer
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


Either option should work well for me and avoiding the cloudburst scenario again would be fantastic.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

The sunday is better for me, may i suggest meeting earlier? Just i need to be back by about 6 thats all.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm keen to go along to a meet for the first time, would prefer a Sunday rather than an evening though ... also would prefer a slightly earlier time ..


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not sure I can make Sunday, But I will try


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't mind either although I think a bit of day light would be nice.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Either should be fine if I still have the TT. Although the 14th is niggling in my head that something is going on.

John


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

denTTed said:


> Either should be fine if I still have the TT. Although the 14th is niggling in my head that something is going on.
> 
> John


your coming even if you dont have the TT


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll drop down for a Sunday meet, weekdays no good for me though.

Frase


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Rich196 said:


> 1. Rich196
> 2. CustomAcer (either)
> 3. ...
> 9.


CustomAcer? Well maybe in the future I suppose. :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Another vote for sunday

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> I'll drop down for a Sunday meet, weekdays no good for me though.
> 
> Frase


But which car to bring  Would be good to see you!



CastorAcer said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Rich196
> ...


Sorry really wasnt awake hahaha


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

> But which car to bring Would be good to see you!


The Yob I hope - want to see it in the metal.


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

If I'm still in the South East area then Either.


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Either should be good for me, Sunday sounds like a good idea though so we actually see the cars...


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Ahhh the 14th its the day after black op's 2 comes out...niggle resolved lol

I might be in a pick up, not the TT


----------



## SimonD (Jun 6, 2012)

I would welcome another meet, but I wouldn't be able to make the Sunday, which seems to be the favourite.... Next time, maybe..!


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi

I might be able to make the Sunday. Supposed to havin a large one on Saturday night so missus might have to drive.

Keep me in loop please.

Thanks

D


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

The Daylight option is good,
Another vote for Sunday if possible.... :roll: 
Thanks
Peter


----------



## sillyp1985 (Aug 6, 2012)

It's looking like Sunday is the popular choice, unfortunately I can't make that day, but could make the Thurs eve.

I'll keep an eye out on this post though.

Be good to meet some of you.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Would have been up for this, but the Thursday I'm in Northampton and the Sunday is my boy's 7th birthday party. So I'm a No for both days I'm afraid. :?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay so the Sunday seems to be the more popular.

I am thinking meet up at 1 get find food, at the star in Rusper again? We can reserve parking and a table. All I need to know is which of you are eating.

1. Rich196
2. CastorAcer (either)
3. Ian222 (Sunday)
4. Mullum (Sunday)
5. TTrev21 (Evening)
6. higsta (either)
7. E3 Yob (sunday)
8. Kaz (sunday)
9. dbbloke (either)
10. Mike46 (either)
11 DenTTed (sunday)
12. DanEE (sunday)
13. sussexbythesea (sunday)

Pub postcode RH12 4RA

After some food go out and take some pictures, but where?? Anyone got any good ideas in the local area?

Richard


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah I'll eat  no idea about the area though I'm afraid ..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just holding back on the answer as i may have to cancel.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

damn damn damn - Can't do the 18th

I am on holiday for a long weekend with the missus that weekend 

Sorry Rich


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Interested in the meet as a new TT owner.

What about The Orchard on the A272 (just off the 24) at West Grinstead? Large car park, serves food all day and drinks. Easy to get to and find.
http://gouk.about.com/od/ontheroadrevie ... rchard.htm


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Idun said:


> Interested in the meet as a new TT owner.
> 
> What about The Orchard on the A272 (just off the 24) at West Grinstead? Large car park, serves food all day and drinks. Easy to get to and find.
> http://gouk.about.com/od/ontheroadrevie ... rchard.htm


I think Rich is talking about where to take pictures not eat mate.


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi
Would love to go to a meet
I have so much to learn. .
Where is the meet and can new member join in the fun..
I live in west sussex..
Chrissy101


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I think there are a few of us who will be first timers - just keep an eye in this thread for the location and if you want to join in the meal - add your name to the list.


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

Put me down for some food.
As for location, shame pub us north of Crawley, means driving around for me.
Next time we should sort out a good photo/drive location first. Pubs with food are everywhere.

Jelly Bean LG-P990, Tapatalk 2


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Makes sense ..

Does anyone in the area know of a way I can get my keyfob nightmare sorted ?
It looks as though I'm going to need a Vagcom diagnostic and key reprogramming .. My keyfob no longer opens drivers door or remote controls locking since taking the battery out for a minute ..
Perhaps an independent specialist or maybe someone local who knows how to fix and has Vagcom.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

you need vagtacho to reprogram the key , i can bring on sunday


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah great, thanks Kaz


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi,

Put me down for food please.

So order time is 1 pm. Anyone sorted it for photos?

Hope the weather is nice, car has been in the garage for a while to dirty out there!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

No go here, it's US GP day innit?


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

Gone Ape said:


> No go here, it's US GP day innit?


Heard of iplayer and turning off the radio / all media (like internet) so you don't hear the results?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

To lazy to read everything, where and when we meeting? Where we planning on eating?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

what about the gatwick aviation museum, great place for photos 

http://www.gatwick-aviation-museum.co.uk/


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks good, can we just drive in and hang out ? The website says open Saturdays till 4pm, not sure if that ended October or not .. otherwise "by appointment" ..
Great if we can just drive in and mooch around though.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

we can book it on sunday ,


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep..I will be eating please.
Thanks
Peter


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

kazinak said:


> we can book it on sunday ,


So whats the deal with this, you going to book it for sunday if so what time?


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry dude I forgot it is my sisters Bday (whoops). 
Going to have to bail on this one.
Count me in next time though.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll be there but will give the food a miss. Not sure what time I'll make it as will be driving home from London, hangover in tow.


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

Kaz, is there a cost element for the airfield. Cause it always complicates things making sure everyone coughs up a fiver. And pretty much no feedback so far!
If free then book for sure or have a backup plan. Really don't know the area so I can't help.
Looks like an alright location to me, not quite a missile museum or submarine base but good for the UK.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Rich
I can make sunday but wont eat have dinner guests saturday
Will get to the star for 1 30 for drinks 
Hope thats ok.
Chrissy101


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

dbbloke said:


> Kaz, is there a cost element for the airfield. Cause it always complicates things making sure everyone coughs up a fiver. And pretty much no feedback so far!
> If free then book for sure or have a backup plan. Really don't know the area so I can't help.
> Looks like an alright location to me, not quite a missile museum or submarine base but good for the UK.
> 
> Sent from my phone.


i'm just suggested the place ,not going to organise anything


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

kazinak said:


> i'm just suggested the place ,not going to organise anything


Love it! :lol:


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

kazinak said:


> dbbloke said:
> 
> 
> > Kaz, is there a cost element for the airfield. Cause it always complicates things making sure everyone coughs up a fiver. And pretty much no feedback so far!
> ...


Long reply for you


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi
I have emailed the gatwick museum to see if they are willing to open on sunday
There is a donation of £5 per adult
Also what about Denbies wine estate at dorking they have a good car park and 
Open on sunday till 5.
Not sure what kind of area your looking for.
Box hill is that way too..
Chrissy101


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi
Just had a look at epsom race course on grandstand road large car park looks over london
Great view and enough room to get cars all in row. .
Just a thought
Chrissy101

Great panoramic view of london and good pub nearby. Possible location for car pics
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&cp=17&gs_id=2&xhr=t&q=leith%20hill%20tower%20postcode&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bpcl=38626820&biw=1680&bih=925&wrapid=tljp135293291169700&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=il

Car Park on Grandstand road next to main racecourse roundabout Epsom Downs Racecourse Epsom Downs, Surrey KT18 5LQ01372 726311


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

All are good options but are getting quite far away from the meet - especially Epsom Race course. I like the idea myself and will be coming from that direction anyway - I'm easy and will go with whatever everyone else decides.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok Rich managed to sort The Star at Rusper for you.

We will need to be there by 12.30 and ready to order by 12.45

I have reserved a table for 10 people


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi
They are only ideas and a follow up on what Kaz had put out there...
Thanks for sorting the Star out. 
Looking forward to seeing the cars and getting to know
Some fellow tt ers... Im sure the weather will
Play a big part in what we do after the Star...
Forcast looks like Sunday will be the better day..
Can only hope....
Chrissy101


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> Ok Rich managed to sort The Star at Rusper for you.
> 
> We will need to be there by 12.30 and ready to order by 12.45
> 
> I have reserved a table for 10 people


Nice one Trev! Thanks you coming?

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi
Had a reply from the gatwick museum.
They would open for us on sunday but it would be £20 a car
I assume that will be a no... 
I will email back and say thank you for the offer of opening
But not this time···
Chrissy 101


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rich196 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Rich managed to sort The Star at Rusper for you.
> ...


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay so final plans,

Meet at the star pub, 12.30 - 1. Food and Drink.
Postcode RH12 4RA

Then off to take photos, I am feeling box hill. Should be a nice blast across. Can also hit up the vineyard car park like Chrissy suggested.

look forward to seeing every body. If anyone needs my number because they are joining halfway through. PM me.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Apologies I cannot make this one now as I'm TTless (just a few days  )
Great location suggestions which I was really looking forward to.

MOT failure today [smiley=bigcry.gif], first MOT under my ownership so I did expect some issues to have to sort 
but perhaps not quite so grounding :?

Just hope that when I get her back she still puts a big smile on my face :roll:

Hope you have a good day and see you at the next one :!: 
Got a great momentum going so well done to the organisers.

Thanks
Peter


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah, shame. I was hoping to meet you, next time ..


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm sorry about the short notice but I'm going to have to duck out on this one. I'm starting a new job on Monday and am going to need Sunday for some prep work.

I hope you all have a great time and I'll look forward to the next one.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Dropping like flies !


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Car clean and ready!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

Car clean & ready for photos, no boost leaks, all good ...
So in car to visit wak first at 11 then pub lunch at 12.30

Problem... coolant leaked out whilst movinv quickly  bottom radiator hose came off! Just got towed and as I was going there first anyjow, went to waks on a tow truck!










At waks now, Hose back on but a mystery as to why top hose blew off and now bottom one..?
Hungry, need pub lunch. Sorry guys such a nice day.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ouch not good, least it's an easy fix!

Had a good afternoon, shame about the turn out!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thrashed it a bit on the way home and got a bunch of warning lights ! Pulled over - on / off / on - all good again - phew ! 
Nice to meet those who were arsed to turn up ! Cheers Rich  (BTW - just seen spacers in the for sale section - might just be the bargain u were waiting for !)


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks rich196
Shame about the turn out. .. Not easy getting eveyone together, but at least
I managed to get to my first meet!! will be much happier to go on my own next time
now I ve put some names and cars together, look forward to the next one..... 
Enjoyed the ride home great day for getting the top down!!!!


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

Easy fix I guess but 2 hr wait for tow truck in hawkhurst, 8 bells pub staff really helpful.

Recovery guy jacked up the car only to turn round & say "um don't have any torx bits" wtf. Need a small toolbox for the car, but it was running better than ever so risked it. Sigh. It's as if car club meets tempt fate.

Really sorry again, was such a nice day weather wise, even got an slr ready for pics this time.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry I missed it, not been on the forum much lately and have had a manic weekend! Plus, last time I came, my wipers mysteriously stopped working, the meet before that my brake light blew. Didnt want to tempt fete...! :lol:


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Ditto - I did say to Rich I'd try and make it for after lunch. Apologies!!


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Rich,

Thanks for arranging, nice to meet up with everyone.

Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

About the forum meet curse - since Sunday I've had a battery warning light come on. Can't be low battery as I have it on ctek charger every night.
Gonna start a thread.
Shame I never got to sort my keys or use Vagcom on Sunday too, has left me very much disillusioned ..


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

mullum said:


> About the forum meet curse - since Sunday I've had a battery warning light come on. Can't be low battery as I have it on ctek charger every night.
> Gonna start a thread.
> Shame I never got to sort my keys or use Vagcom on Sunday too, has left me very much disillusioned ..


Sorry I assumed from what you were saying you needed both vag tacho and comm. To sort your problems, your welcome to use my vag comm any time if you just need that!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Cheers Rich. 
We would have needed a laptop wouldn't we ? And "you know who" was "who knows where" ...
I use macs, and I haven't yet got the software for Vagcom installed .. (I'd presumably need to run it "virtualised" - where is rustyintegrale when ya need him ! )


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Laptop was in the boot  should have said. But I couldnt have done it without vag tacho

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahhh, I presumed you just brought the cable. But yeah, we couldn't have sorted the keys ..


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done to Rich for organising.

Good to meet some new faces looking forward to the next one in the New Year.


----------



## DrumnuTT (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry Guys, Couldn't make a Sunday lunchtime. Footy commitment with teenage son. Only 11 more months and he'll be driving himself
See you all in the new year.

G


----------

